# possible eye infection/3 day old kid



## dot n'dave (May 6, 2011)

One of our kids that was born three days ago, has an eye issue.  Yesterday I noticed she had a haze over one of her eyes and im guessing she cant see at all.  The funny thing is its not goopy or teary
like a pink eye infection.  We have been putting terramycin eye ointment on it since last night with no improvement yet.  We also checked to make sure her lid wasnt flipped.
Can I get some opinions from her picture?


----------



## Roll farms (May 6, 2011)

Entropion eye can be hard to see if the tiny little lashes are what's curled under / causing the irritation.  Other than an infection caught at birth, entropion is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## dot n'dave (May 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Entropion eye can be hard to see if the tiny little lashes are what's curled under / causing the irritation.  Other than an infection caught at birth, entropion is the only thing I can think of.


Yeah, I read some posts about Entropion Eye and so I looked for her eye lashes and I saw them just fine.  Im going to check again for my piece of mind in the AM.  What confuses me is the eye being so normally dry and not teary.


----------



## Goatherd (May 7, 2011)

What about the possibility of a congenital cataract or even glaucoma?

I have had, and do now, English Bulldogs, several of whom have had Entropion issues.  Their eyes have never had the "film" over the lens such as your goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2011)

Could be an eye ulcer too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 7, 2011)

I am thinking if you keep putting drops in it, and maybe do Penn G shots for 5 days, and you see no improvement she was born with it and it isn't going to get any better. IT doesn't look like anything that is causing an irritation to me, like an infection from pink eye or entropion.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2011)

If you can take her to vet, I would do that. If there is a possibility of saving her eye, now would be the time to get her in. I wouldn't wait to see if antibiotics would work. If it is an ulceration or something, then you need different meds.


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you can take her to vet, I would do that. If there is a possibility of saving her eye, now would be the time to get her in. I wouldn't wait to see if antibiotics would work. If it is an ulceration or something, then you need different meds.


x2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 7, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you can take her to vet, I would do that. If there is a possibility of saving her eye, now would be the time to get her in. I wouldn't wait to see if antibiotics would work. If it is an ulceration or something, then you need different meds.


x3 

Good point, I just assumed it couldn't be fixed.


----------



## Roll farms (May 7, 2011)

The ulcer is what made me think entropion in the first place...the first kid we had w/ it, got an ulcer on her eye.


----------



## dot n'dave (May 7, 2011)

thank you, you've all given me many options.


----------



## dot n'dave (May 15, 2011)

Just wanted to update!

I just wanted to conclude this thread with what happened to this kid!

We actually continued the Terramycin twice a day, and her eye is just about completely healed!
After a few days, the outer part of her eye started to clear up, and the clearing up went further down the middle of her eye as the days past.  
I wish I had thought to take a picture of it to post.

Thank you again!


----------



## Roll farms (May 15, 2011)




----------

